# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  [Teaser] Eternal Reborn Teaser Ratings

## Lolester

Hey guys, 

Ownedcore is one of the biggest and well known community out there. I am here to show off the teaser trailer of Eternal Reborn, please rate the video in the comment out of 10 and also give me some suggestions to improve, which we can implement on full trailer.





P.S. I welcome criticism

----------

